
Ask HN: What's in your Microsoft.PowerShell_profile.ps1? - nailer
Hey HN! I&#x27;d ask around on HN to see what other goodies other devs have set up. DevTools, equivalents of Unix commands, $lang specific stuff or whatever else.
======
nailer
Here's my powershell profile [https://github.com/mikemaccana/powershell-
dotfiles/blob/mast...](https://github.com/mikemaccana/powershell-
dotfiles/blob/master/Microsoft.PowerShell_profile.ps1)

I came to posh from a Mac and use Linux for servers, so have a bunch of Unix
aliases (pkill, df, grep, sudo etc) and run ConEmu / PSCX / PSReadLine and
OpenSSH as part of my environment for history, ssh-agent, and other expected
bits and pieces.

